# How many Super Joeys can you have per Hopper?



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

I called Dish today inquiring about the possibility of replacing a Hopper with a Super Joey. My plan is to replace the second Hopper with a Super Joey and if possible replace all my Joeys with SJ. I am thinking you can only have one Super Joey per Hopper? What insight do you have?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Only one SJ per Hopper possibly per account, not sure here. You lose one tuner by getting rid of your second Hopper BTW.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The real limit here is one Super Joey per Hopper per node per account.

Let me explain the mouthful 

Only one Hopper + Super Joey is supported on a MoCA network. There are technical limitations, and both devices are designed around this so that even if you somehow cobbled together another config I don't think the additional Super Joey would be recognized.

That said...

IF you buy your own equipment, I believe you could have multiple Super Joeys on your account... they would just have to be on a different node. So, I think you could have Hopper + Super Joey on a dual node, then another Hopper + Super Joey on another dual node and all on the same account... but they would not see each other since they are on a different node and you would have to purchase all the extra stuff to make this work.

For most people, it is enough to simply say that 1 Hopper + 1 Super Joey hits the account limit.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks guys! :righton:


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

It has been posted since the Super Joey was introduced DISH limits it to one Hopper and one Super Joey per account owned or leased. I see no reason if you are wealthy enough that you can have more than 1 account.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The real limit here is one Super Joey per Hopper per node per account.
> 
> Let me explain the mouthful
> 
> ...


So they won't share if both nodes are connected to the customers Ethernet network like DIRECTV? Just asking cause I don't know.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> So they won't share if both nodes are connected to the customers Ethernet network like DIRECTV? Just asking cause I don't know.


I'm not aware of any cross-node connection via ethernet or WiFi for that matter.

There have been some that I believe have cross-connected nodes and had some interaction between two different nodes... but I believe that has only worked (but not supported by Dish in any case) for Hoppers and Joeys.

While I can't verify, I believe that even these semi-working cross-node configurations would not support interactivity of multiple Super Joeys. I have to think the Hoppers/Super Joeys are only programming to recognize one of each... so that even if you could make one node see another, I don't think it gains you anything here.


----------

